# Did my dyno run! (56k warning)



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Did my dyno run! (GA16DET) (56k warning)*

Just came back from XS Engineering... I'll scan my dyno up in a second!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

So how'd ya do?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dunno... I guess good for what I have??? 

Don't want to say anthing yet... I'll let the #'s speak for themselves, give me a sec, scanning as I type now...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You were supposed to call me after the run.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hahaha... sorry dude, I was running around cuz I forgot my gas tank by the dyno and I had to run back and forth to pay for the runs... :kiss: Feel better?!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok they're a little bit big but here they are...



















All runs were done at a max of 10psi (didn't let me watch from in the bay. My wastegate will spike to 10 and settle at 9. Temperature was about 72, humidity... well its Huntington Beach, dunno.

This is with the Forge intercooler on as well... I put in about 2 gallons of 100 octane but was too dumb to figure out how to work the nozzle on my tank so couldn't get the rest in there.

I noticed pinging STILL during spool up and then again in the high end. Dunno what is wrong...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Good job James ...the work has paid off, so whats next?????


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

James said:


> :kiss: Feel better?!



Awww, yes I do! :hal: 



Numbers look really good man. How much of the 100 octane do you think you were able to put in? I'm still sure it's the shitty 91 octane gas that's causing the pinging.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what do you mean? more power... need to stop pinging to turn up boost... maybe a 3" exhaust next.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What do you mean what I mean?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh sorry, made our posts at same time... I was referring to Nuskools question.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice run


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

time for the 240 MAF


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Already have it...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

That's more than respectable!!!! excellent!!

The torque trend is a little jumpy... is that from a DynoJet? Actually both are in that first one..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks! Any hypothesis on the pinging though? I'd like to turn up the boost but I'm affraid to right now. Timing is at 10 deg already...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If 10* is stock for a GA, then lower it to around 6* - 8* and see how that goes for you. I'm sure you're using cold plugs, right?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh yeah I already got the 7E's in... I'll try turning down the timing later and if it works turn up the boost... for right now... drowning out my disappointment with a bowl of Easy Mac...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

LOL! 

It may also be well worth it for some water injection too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Harris said:


> If 10* is stock for a GA, then lower it to around 6* - 8* and see how that goes for you. I'm sure you're using cold plugs, right?


You don't want to mess with the timing too much with the JWT ECU, should be set near stock, so as Harris said... a little lower might be good.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nothing to be disappointed about..llok at it this way. You have the 3rd most powerful GA in the country..at least the ones documented...  lol


hmmm looking back.. I made 204.2 wheel horsepower at 181.3-ft lbs. @ 11 PSI before cams and water injection... Are you dyno'ing at the SE-R con next weekend? You might have K look at it when you do..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm going to try to go... I have a final that morning that's why i dynoed already, although I know he's bringing the Consult so maybe he can find the source of the pinging...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Did they keep fans and a mist spray on the intercooler?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Didn't have mist spray... had two of those circular fans and the hood open with a large fan on it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

send mike the link... I'm curious to see his input.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sent him to link. curious to his oppinion as well.

I hope I can fix some of these problems and dyno again at the convention... I might not get there in time though.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> sent him to link. curious to his oppinion as well.
> 
> I hope I can fix some of these problems and dyno again at the convention... I might not get there in time though.


might want to throw my wideband on it, about 12 psi is all you can expect from pump gas.

Mike


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Forgive me if this is a dumb dyno read question, but...

What causes the torque to drop off after it reaches peak? Or do all engines do that.

Thanks.

P.S. Numbers are very respectable.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> might want to throw my wideband on it, about 12 psi is all you can expect from pump gas.
> 
> Mike


But I had 2 gallons of 100 octane in with 3 gallons of 91... that comes out to, from my 76 chart, to be 94.6 octane.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Think positive.. you doubled the HP and still know there are improvements that can be made  You are faster than any heavily modded N/A SE-R..

Remember some of my comparisions... this should make you feel better..

Civic SI 
Mods: AEM Cold Air intake, DC Sports 4-2-1 header,
Neuspeed 8mm plug wires, and Mugen twin loop muffler.
Peak WHP: 148.1 Peak TQ: 103.9

1998 Honda Prelude SH 
Stock: 148.6 whp 130.4 TQ
Mods: Intake, Exhaust, Apex-i AFC 
166.5 & 139.6

1997 Acura Integra Type R
Stock 162.4 WHP 116.2 TQ
Mods: Intake, Exhaust, Cam Timing advanced,
Techtom, and CPU upgrade (fine-tuned on dyno)
187 & 132.5


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey james... what condition is your MAF in?... if there is a slight problem with that.. it could make a huge difference. If it isnt reading the air 100%, or any number of problems that could come along with that.. Id bust out the multi meter, check it out, just to be safe


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Mike, I will try to think better of my car... i have a love hate relationship with it. Strange thing is sometimes when the car has just warmed up and i"m driving the boost feels very sluggish... but then if I hit boost once hard the rest of the time it feels very good... I think my car likes to be abused...

Chuck, my MAF is in excellent condition. It was as smooth as glass coming home just now with the 97 octane in the tank (I dumped the rest of the 100 in). Dunno what is up.

I thought I heard a boost leak on the way to class this morning. Although I'm not sure if its just the Forge intercooler has changed the sound of the rushing wind.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Noticed something just now... I put the timing inductive pickup on my #1 wire. At idle it blinks inconsistently! I can no longer see the timing line because of this... I moved the pick up to #2 cylinder, #3, #4... no problem with irregular blinking... I listened to my #1 injector as well... no distinct click but rather a wierd half click that is garbled. Other injectors have a distinct regular and constant tick through any RPM... I checked the plug wire and its brand new. The plug still looks fine and the same as the other plugs... What the heck is going on???


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

Not bad I suggest more bolt-ons to get more power at the same amount of boost but I must say that really is not bad at all.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

check your rotor (dist)...it could be getting worn down.. or the dist. cap


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Frostbyte said:


> Not bad I suggest more bolt-ons to get more power at the same amount of boost but I must say that really is not bad at all.


more bolt-ons like what?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> check your rotor (dist)...it could be getting worn down.. or the dist. cap


James is on it Chuck..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah the cap and rotor is less than 6k miles old.... I'll check it again.. maybe the distributor or something...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

were the injectors new? might just be an injector on the way out. grab an injector test light or check the injector with a voltmeter.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The injectors were used. I used the voltmeter and tested them individually and they're still good by what it's telling me.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hmmm.....any video of the dyno run?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no sorry... in the higher RPM's there is a lot of black soot coming out the exhaust though... other than that no strange sounds.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Great dyno run!
Is your TPS connected? sometimes the timing mark is tricky to see if your TPS is still pluged in.... maybe your ignitor chip is acting flakey???
keep up the good work
-dave




James said:


> Noticed something just now... I put the timing inductive pickup on my #1 wire. At idle it blinks inconsistently! I can no longer see the timing line because of this... I moved the pick up to #2 cylinder, #3, #4... no problem with irregular blinking... I listened to my #1 injector as well... no distinct click but rather a wierd half click that is garbled. Other injectors have a distinct regular and constant tick through any RPM... I checked the plug wire and its brand new. The plug still looks fine and the same as the other plugs... What the heck is going on???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Dave! Yeah the TPS was disconnected when I tried to check the timing, I think the erratic blinking just doesn't allow for me to see the lines.


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Could your ignition wires be going bad?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

or faulty..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well they're new, less than a year old... and I tried the same test with the timing light after picking up the wire off the engine and it still did it... these are Nissan OEM wires too.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

did u use the hotshot GA turbo kit? did u install it urself? did u run into any problems? did u install an ACT clutch? when does the boost come on? wow, sorry for all the questions but hopefully ill be boosting in the next 12 months or so too.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There is a sticky at the top of this section on what I did... Not HS kit, just piping (manifold and DP with ripoff "install kit"). Everything else I got myself. Used a JWT stage 2 clutch (glad I did but should have gotten the step on the flywheel cut shorter or not at all...) 

isn't it evident when the boost comes on? at 3600 the torque peak is 174 ft/lbs... I don't recall that ever happening to a NA engine.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

James said:


> There is a sticky at the top of this section on what I did... Not HS kit, just piping (manifold and DP with ripoff "install kit"). Everything else I got myself. Used a JWT stage 2 clutch (glad I did but should have gotten the step on the flywheel cut shorter or not at all...)
> 
> isn't it evident when the boost comes on? at 3600 the torque peak is 174 ft/lbs... I don't recall that ever happening to a NA engine.


that's sweet man, i love when tq exceeds HP cuz torquey cars are so much fun to drive. do u daily boost around town at 10 psi? and whats ur gas mileage?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes drive daily. 27 mpg usually. If i'm heavy footed on the whole tank I'll dip to 25 but if I ginger it I can hit 30. I drive 90% local. Highway I'm sure I can break 34-35mpg easy.


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

James said:


> yes drive daily. 27 mpg usually. If i'm heavy footed on the whole tank I'll dip to 25 but if I ginger it I can hit 30. I drive 90% local. Highway I'm sure I can break 34-35mpg easy.


wow those are great #s, i guess with our current gas situation, me turboing my GA is better than doing an SR swap...u got any pics of ur car anywhere i can see? and what piping did u use?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

metal piping... made my own.

no pics for right now...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

good stuff man. :thumbup: let us know if you figure out what's going on with that pinging and exhaust situation.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think it was totally the old BB intercooler man... since the forge has gone on i've been running all day and no pinging... 

still have to get rid of that crush bend though... stupid summer school is kicking my ass... (taking physics in the summer was a stupid idea)


----------

